# AVG Download problem!



## jkfsdote1 (Nov 15, 2009)

I am trying to download AVG free anti-virus software but keep getting this error message:
AVG Download Manager - Problem with setup!
The AVG Download manager has encountered a problem. Clik Retry button to start the download process again, or Cancel to quit. If you cintunue to see this message, please consult the product help for further info.

Error Code: OxE001C04E
can anyone help?


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Rather than use the Download Manager, try using the direct link to installer, download the full package.

Second link there:

http://free.avg.com/us-en/download?prd=afg#tba2

You may wish to post in AVG's support forum.

http://forums.avg.com/us-en/avg-free-forum

Be sure to read their ReadMe post

http://forums.avg.com/us-en/avg-free-forum?sec=thread&act=show&id=23793


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome.

According to AVG forums, the most common problem seems to be the use of a Download Manager. Try downloading the full installation files

http://free.avg.com/download-file-ins-afg-free


----------



## fartis (Apr 11, 2010)

hi do you have the .net framework from microsoft? i think that avg uses that but it has been a while since i used avg free. download it from their website again maybe the download was corrupted during the transmission if you have satellite internet it is possible


----------



## SmurfyM (Apr 14, 2010)

Download.com is the place. Go there and download AVG.


----------

